
CDC: One quarter of young adults contemplated suicide during pandemic - atlasunshrugged
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/08/13/cdc-mental-health-pandemic-394832
======
atlasunshrugged
Link to relevant study
[https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/69/wr/mm6932a1.htm](https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/69/wr/mm6932a1.htm)

